# Bolt action pen



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

When I saw the bolt action pen kits in PSI's catalog I really wanted to see one in person even though I'm not a gun kind of dude. Fortunately a friend of mine shoots so I decided to make one for him, we picked English Walnut for the wood. Started it yesterday, just finished it tonight, used BLO and CA, then micromesh. The finish came out blotchy the first few times so I sanded it down and started again a couple of times. Now I'm really happy with it, when viewed under a point light source the 3D effect in the grain is really cool, a picture doesn't do it justice.

My regret is that I bought only one of the kits, after seeing it I've just gotta have one for myself.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice job! That's perfect for shooting off a quick note.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Been wanting to get this kit for couple days now, looks very cool. Nice pen indeed

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------

